
Rare Spanish Shipwreck from 17th Century Uncovered Off Panama - benbreen
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/05/150512-shipwreck-panama-spain-merchant-ship-encarnacion-ocean-archaeology
======
caf
The underwater search for MH370 has just found a shipwreck, too:

[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-13/search-for-missing-
mh3...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-13/search-for-missing-mh370-plane-
discovers-shipwreck/6467624)

(but this one is in 4000m of water, not 32ft!)

~~~
antimagic
I had no idea that sonar could give images that sharp. I wonder at what
distance the images are taken from. I mean, you could certainly make a sonar
with a huge virtual aperture, so maybe you could do this from near the
surface?

~~~
jl6
I think the images are from the camera they sent down after detecting a debris
field with the sonar.

